# Serving seperation help on buss cable



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have the L6 cams on both my frankenbow Supra and Vendetta XL and there is a spot on the bottom cam module that causes the serving to seperate on both these bows??!! It happens to every buss cable I have had on there 'eventually' and I just installed a new set on my Supra yesterday and it happen after about 100 shots. It does stink because I had the bow shooting VERY WELL last night!!  Is there a type of serving material I could use that would help fight this problem?????? I have three (3) buss cables that I could 'reserve' because this is the only reason they have been taken off the bow. Any practice or technique I can use to help prolong the life of my buss cable serving would be appreciated. BTW-I always ask for 452X string material, maybe this is just to slick for the serving to bite into?? HELP!!


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

i dont know what serving is on your buss now but you could try halo and if that dont work angel majasity would be the only other option and serving should not have problem biting into 452x


----------



## mdharcher (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree .14 halo or majesty served tight will hold good. I use .14 halo on my buss cables and I have had good luck with it.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

RatherBArchery said:


> I have the L6 cams on both my frankenbow Supra and Vendetta XL and there is a spot on the bottom cam module that causes the serving to seperate on both these bows??!! It happens to every buss cable I have had on there 'eventually'!!


is this "spot" right on the edge of the module?? something not lined up on the module to the rest of the string groove thats possibly causing this? a pic would help too, maybe straight shot pic of the module and the string groove also.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

But it is on two of my bows, same spot.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Bottom L6 cam*

Here is the only picture I have with me at the moment. If you look at the Buss cable right about where it is even with the OD of the cam you can see the separation area. Now if you look at the module with BDFHJL stamped on it the area that causes this is to the left of that where the module breaks over for the let-off?? I know this isn't the picture you wanted but what I have with me now.
Yes, I know there isn't enough serving on the control cable. This was from a typo on the serving specs


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

whos building the strings? you should try and find out what that material is on buss. and also them him fix the control cable also,


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

He did fix the control right away!! Had a couple guys do them and same issue with all who made them. Not naming anyone cause that is the only issue I have had with any of them. Want a suggestion so I can fix myself and keep a spare on hand. Thanks!!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

then why dont they fix the problem with the serving on the buss also????? if youve had a few people building the strings and neither can stop the seperation then what can you do to it that they prolly arent already???

youve had a few guys build strings and they all seperate exactly the same???? and noone can fix the issue???


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Some separate sooner than others but all have done it. I asked my PSE rep if the L6's were changed slightly to eliminate this problem and now called DC cams.
FYI- I have yet to have Halo installed in this area.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you haven't even tried halo in this area that would be a good first step, It has worked well for me on the lower buss cables


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Here is the only picture I have with me at the moment. If you look at the Buss cable right about where it is even with the OD of the cam you can see the separation area. Now if you look at the module with BDFHJL stamped on it the area that causes this is to the left of that where the module breaks over for the let-off?? I know this isn't the picture you wanted but what I have with me now.
> Yes, I know there isn't enough serving on the control cable. This was from a typo on the serving specs


Looks like that is caused by your draw stop not the cam, a bomar type draw stop would help with the seperation but it will still show wear after some shots. I use a bomar draw stop rubber dipped and it helps with wear in that area on my l6 cam bows...


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

hoytalpha35 said:


> if you haven't even tried halo in this area that would be a good first step, it has worked well for me on the lower buss cables


x2.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Looks like that is caused by your draw stop not the cam, a bomar type draw stop would help with the seperation but it will still show wear after some shots. I use a bomar draw stop rubber dipped and it helps with wear in that area on my l6 cam bows...


thats nowhere near the draw stop, its where it rounds off the module area. BUT i have bomar stops too and they are awesome!!! his looks custom too but the flat bomar are very nice.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

NO need for Bomars with the L6 cams, mine is a custom eccentric stop for extra adjustability.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I talked to Chris from BCY about serving separation problems this summer at Mechanicsburg. His suggestion was to try .014 Halo, which he uses on his Mathews. I have made a couple cables for my Hoyt with Halo and I like the result. Since it is smaller, it serves tighter and more compact. Only downside is it is more expensive.


----------



## GRIM (Mar 8, 2006)

We serve all ours with angel majesty. Buss cables that is, holds up better than halo


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Follow up pictures*

Just to follow through with the pictures here is the newest string with separation, module hump and my attempt at reserving an old buss cable. I won this spool of serving as a door prize and that is why I used it to 'practice' serving. Do not have a serving tool so I did this by hand  
I plan on using Halo .014 on buss cables in the future but will let this ride for a while.


----------



## jslone0103 (Oct 13, 2011)

Its about using the best serving and what is used to wrap it ..I use nw spinner and have no issues with harsh cams using halo .14..also try Brownell fusion.. supposed to be very stable ..better than angle


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

It has nothing to do with the serving or quality of serving/string.Where the adjustable module and the transition on this cam meet is somewhat misaligned and is tough on that area.Angel and halo will wear faster because it is thinner...been there done that.
I fixed both of my 2010's with a small round chainsaw file to smooth out the transition and have absolutely no issues now.I have done it to several Vendetta's and have NO more seperation.
Rude and crude I know,i touched them up with a sharpie when done and you cant see it at all.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

dwagoner said:


> thats nowhere near the draw stop, its where it rounds off the module area. BUT i have bomar stops too and they are awesome!!! his looks custom too but the flat bomar are very nice.


X2.... no where near


----------



## jchristian (Mar 8, 2011)

GRIM said:


> We serve all ours with angel majesty. Buss cables that is, holds up better than halo


+1 All day long


----------



## Arrowflikr (Jun 19, 2011)

I had this problem with my Supra ME, after trying several serving types, Halo 14 fixed it. I also used Brownell "Liquid Lok" remove excess wax and apply to string before serving. Problem solved.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Serving to tight will cause seperation also.


----------

